# $$ gear $$



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Not having the hull wet...yet- the accessories and gear to get in the water seems to me to at least equal the cost of the kayak...I just placed my order with West Marine for the ICOM M 34 handheld VHF (on sale) for $129.99 plus tax and shipping ($149 total)... Add in a good quality paddling PFD, a good 230 cm. Paddle, leash, paddle jacket, dry pants and paddle boots...about six hundred out of pocket invested in just accessories without factoring in the cost of the kayak...still need to put together a kayak cart, milk crate tackle with rod holders, and a car top transportation system...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Yeap.

Just outfitted two OK Prowler 13s and a Redfish 10.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

u will forget the cost when u land that 40" rock, lol


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Name a hobby...*

Name any other hobby that doesn't have a high initial start up cost. There arn't many. The good side of this is that with proper care you can spread your investment out over several years.

Look at golf. High initial start cost (Clubs, Bag, clothing, practice, lessons, etc) and then you have to pay bucks to play every time you go out. Then there is the upgrades, newer clothes, better balls. You get the point.

Buy it right the first time with fishing and the cost last many years.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

and if you compare it to boaters, we are fishing at a resonable cost


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL welcome to the dark side


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

richardbb85 said:


> and if you compare it to boaters, we are fishing at a resonable cost


My last powerboat was a Grady-White with a 175 Yamaha and a 90 gal. gas tank on it! 

Now I paddle a Malibu and I'm lovin it!

GB


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine was a 24 foot I/O Stamas Clearwater named the Bottom Line with 120 gallon tank. At $4.00 a gallon, figure it would cost right at $500 a day in fuel to tuna fish off the Lumps. While I could never paddle out to the Southeast Lumps, all my stuff combined is less expensive than the cost of gas for a week's fishing.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

In paddling it's not Miles per Gallon, it's Calories per Mile.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Ronaulmtd said:


> Mine was a 24 foot I/O Stamas Clearwater named the Bottom Line with 120 gallon tank. At $4.00 a gallon, figure it would cost right at $500 a day in fuel to tuna fish off the Lumps. While I could never paddle out to the Southeast Lumps, all my stuff combined is less expensive than the cost of gas for a week's fishing.


when it comes to fishing and needing a larger boat to get to the fish I have come to accept the fact that it is far cheaper to charter a boat a couple times a season than to own the boat !! 
Yeah padddling out to the lumps is not feasable... thats when "mother shipping " comes in to play!!!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

All my INTERNET orders came in today- I have everything I need to go paddling! Dry top fits like a glove! West Marine delivered the M34 VHF handheld several days earlier than promised- Got my kayak cart, milk crate, rocket launcher rod holders- getting excited...can't wait to get it wet.


----------

